# Your Favorite Film Director/s, and why...



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

This is going be a very clichéd list but I'm only young so here goes:

Guillermo Del Toro
Stanley Kubrick
Alfred Hitchcock
Quentin Tarantino
Martin Scorsese
Woody Allen
Hayao Miyazaki
Ben Stiller
Ben Affleck (Yes, really)


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Stanley Kubrick is my personal favorite. His movies were so detached and nihilistic that despite whatever atrocity was committed on screen--you couldn't help but let out a chuckle.

As somebody wrote on another message board I frequent: "[Kubrick] Filmed the human tragedy."


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Park Chan Wook and Quentin Tarantino. If either one makes a movie, I will see it. Period.


----------



## Beatriceya (Mar 16, 2011)

I prefer James C, because is a master in directing legendry movies with unique concepts.


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

David Fincher is my favorite for sure. There are many others who are great, but something about his style just rubs me the right way.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88 (Feb 27, 2011)

Martin Scorsese- all his movies


----------



## Mystique93 (Apr 6, 2011)

1) Cristopher Nolan
2) Steven Spielberg
3) David Fincher


----------



## Bartend23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Christopher Nolan: He's got talent, and he meticulously tells his stories. He's close to being the next...

Alfred Hitchcock: The original storytelling master. He made good use of sound, picture, and the combination of the two.

Clint Eastwood: He has a great distinct style. Not many people do things his way.


----------



## ladyspiggott (Sep 16, 2011)

*Powell & Pressburger *- The Ultimate Duo


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

David Lean: _Lawrence of Arabia, Bridge on the River Kwai_

Ingmar Bergman: _The Seventh Seal, Persona_

Kim Ji-Woon: _A Bittersweet Life, The Good, the Bad, and the Weird
_
Sergio Leone: _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly, Once Upon a Time in the West_

Clint Eastwood: _Gran Torino, Unforgiven_

Hayao Miyazaki: _Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away_



Now that I look at it, every single one of my favorite directors is of a different nationality...cool.


----------



## Bartend23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why do you like The Seventh Seal?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Bartend23

I really appreciate its stark simplicity. It does what a film should do will minimal execution and maxium results: tell a story. Not only is that story rich with meaning, but the characters and world are captivating. 

I also really like Chess.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like Terry Gilliam. The stories, and photography are entirely unique and I like the use of such dark subject matter in a comedic tone. _Brazil_ is such a brilliant film.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Francis Ford Coppola- He directed my favorite movie(The Outsiders:The Complete Novel Edition). I watched all the behind the scenes and stuff, and all the work he put into it and all of the smart little things he did impressed me greatly, so I really like him.


----------

